# Muttersprachler



## drei_lengua

Guten Tag,

Wie sagt man "Muttersprachler" im Spanischen?  "hispanohablante" gefällt mir nicht weil das meines Erachtens bezieht sich auf alle Leute, die Spanisch können.  Ich will mich nur auf die Leute beziehen, die Spanisch als Muttersprache haben.

Danke,

Drei


----------



## cyanista

Hablante nativo, ¿no?


----------



## heidita

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> 
> Wie sagt man "Muttersprachler" im Spanischen? "hispanohablante" gefällt mir nicht weil das meines Erachtens bezieht sich auf alle Leute, die Spanisch können. Ich will mich nur auf die Leute beziehen, die Spanisch als Muttersprache haben.
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Drei


 
Normalmente se dice hispanoparlante, pero también se usa castellanoparlante (este distingue a los demás hispnoparlantes). En España no se utiliza el término hispanohablante.


----------



## heidita

cyanista said:
			
		

> Hablante nativo, ¿no?


En realidad se utiliza este término siempre que sea de otro idioma menos el español. Es inglés nativo, es alemán nativo.


----------



## cyanista

@ Heidita

Und kann man zum Beispiel sagen: "Tengo amigos que hablan *español/castellano nativo*."? Oder hört es sich komisch an? Ich kann noch nicht so gut Spanisch...


----------



## drei_lengua

heidita said:
			
		

> Normalmente se dice hispanoparlante, pero también se usa castellanoparlante (este distingue a los demás hispnoparlantes). En España no se utiliza el término hispanohablante.


 
Ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag aber für mich "hispanohablante" oder "castellanoparlante" bezieht sich auf irgendeine Person, die Spanisch kann.  Ich meine ausschließlich eine Person, die Spanisch als Muttersprache hat.  Vielleicht ist das der Fall ... oder nicht.   

Danke,
Drei


----------



## MAITEG

cyanista said:
			
		

> @ Heidita
> 
> Und kann man zum Beispiel sagen: "Tengo amigos que hablan *español/castellano nativo*."? Oder hört es sich komisch an? Ich kann noch nicht so gut Spanisch...




Hallo,
Eigentlich klingt es ein bisschen komisch. Ich würde einfach sagen: "Tengo amigos cuya lengua materna es el español".


----------



## cyanista

Danke, Maiteg! And welcome to the forums!


----------



## heidita

Finde ich auch, Maiteg. Mejor

habla castellano (para distinguir de los demás hispanos) como idioma materno.

Man sagt in Spanisch besser *hispanoparlante *als *hispanohablante,* obwohl das Wort im Wörterbuch aufgeführt wird.


----------



## heidita

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> Ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag aber für mich "hispanohablante" oder "castellanoparlante" bezieht sich auf irgendeine Person, die Spanisch kann. Ich meine ausschließlich eine Person, die Spanisch als Muttersprache hat. Vielleicht ist das der Fall ... oder nicht.
> 
> Danke,
> Drei


 
Eigentlich nicht. Castellanoparlante: que tiene el castellano (español) como lengua materna o propia

Ich zB. würde nicht als hispanoparlante gelten. Ich spreche einfach nur spanisch.


----------

